# 2001 brush bandit 254xp



## hal3529 (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi. I am in my first year of operating a tree buisness. I recently purchased a 254 bandit. The hour meter doesn't work and the screan is black. I purchased it from the internet from a nice man from Florida. When he delivered it it ran great. I stored the chipper at my buddies shop last week the first week of having the chipper. I believe it became the topic of several beer sessions at his shop.

This morning when I picked it up the key was turned back like the acc. position in a car. The battery was low so we charged it for a little while and turned the charger to boost to start it. It started great, so I left it running to charge the battery on the way home. When I got home it wasn't running. It would still crank over. I noticed a 14 amp fuse (below the button you must push before turning the key on and hold while it first runs) was blown. I replaced the fuse and it ran fine for about 15 seconds and died. The fuse blew again. I tried several wire connections etc. Now the fuse won't blow, but it won't run either. Thanks for any info thant may help.


----------



## johncinco (Mar 16, 2009)

well if it is like a car, it has to be run at a higher rpm to charge the battery. Your car wont charge at an idle, so if you just left it idleing it might need to be run at a higher speed to charge that battery. Cant help ya on the fuses, but I'd track down all your lines and look for a spot that has vibrated through somewhere.


----------



## TDunk (Mar 16, 2009)

It will charge at an idle, no matter if it's a car, truck, chipper etc. You'll get more juice running at a higher RPM, but only if there is load on the alternator. As for the fuse, get a test light and start checking wires. It kind of sounds like you had a short and then the wire finally broke.


----------

